# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Vấn đề 1 member tạo nhiều topic bán hàng trong 1 thời gian ngắn

## lycamphuoc

em thì không phải con buôn gì lâu lâu có hàng hay hay sưu tầm mang ra bán,trao đổi linh tinh ,nhưng e vẫn theo quy định của forum về vấn đề tạo nhiều topic trong 1 thời gian ngắn. Nay e thấy có nhiều member không tuân thủ luật,tạo topic bừa bãi,1 món cũng có 1 topic riệng. Vấn đề này e xin góp ý với admin để kiểm duyệt.

----------

CKD

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào bạn!
BQT ghi nhận góp ý của bạn!

Về các quy định đã có tại thông báo Nội quy mua bán - trao đổi - đấu giá - truyển dụng.

BQT sẽ chú ý và kiểm soát chặt hơn các hoạt động mua bán.Thành viên tham gia hoạt động mua bán *chú ý hơn* về các quy định của diễn đàn. Nếu có ý kiến vui lòng tham gia ý kiến ở chuyên mục Thảo luận về nội quy mua bán - trao đổi - đấu giá - truyển dụng.Thành viên tham gia hoạt động mua bán *chủ động rà soát* và đóng các chủ cũ của mình, hướng dẫn đóng chủ đề ở phía cuối của Nội quy mua bán - trao đổi - đấu giá - truyển dụngThành viên tham gia, nếu phát hiện vi phạm xin hổ trợ BQT bằng cách click vào nút *Cảnh báo bài viết*  phía dưới bài viết và ghi chú để báo cáo vi phạm với BQT. Các bạn yên tâm, thông tin của các bạn sẽ được bảo mật.BQT sẽ ngẫu nhiên rà soát các chủ đề mua bán mà các thành viên đang có. Nếu phát hiện vi phạm sẽ tiến hành xử lý mà không báo trước.
Trân trọng!

----------

sontnt

----------


## Diyodira

> em thì không phải con buôn gì lâu lâu có hàng hay hay sưu tầm mang ra bán,trao đổi linh tinh ,nhưng e vẫn theo quy định của forum về vấn đề tạo nhiều topic trong 1 thời gian ngắn. Nay e thấy có nhiều member không tuân thủ luật,tạo topic bừa bãi,1 món cũng có 1 topic riệng. Vấn đề này e xin góp ý với admin để kiểm duyệt.


Việc này chung quy là nó có lý do, không ai muốn tạo nhiều topic vì trước tiên nó gây khó cho chính bản thân họ, vậy nên nếu được Admin tạo điều kiện để họ edit, dọn dẹp topic ... để ai cũng có một topic mua bán trao đổi gì gì ... đó cho riêng mình, tks.

----------


## lycamphuoc

Em thấy mọi chức năng bình thường mà.e vẫn edit dc mọi thứ.ngay cả tự close bài.Vấn đề nằm ở chỗ chịu khó mày mò 1 chút là thấy mà.thân....

----------


## CKD

Em nghĩ vấn đề là ở người tạo chủ đề.

Sử dụng diễn đàn tuy không đơn giản nhưng nhiều bạn tham gia mua bán tuân thủ khá tốt. Chỉ cần nhìn những bác thuộc nhóm TOP về số lượng tương tác như:
- thanhhaidt
- iamnot.romeo
- khoa.address
- trungle
- takami
- v.v.....
Đều tốt mà, lượng tương tác trên chủ đề lớn, như chủ đề của bác Hải lên tới hơn trăm trang. Câp nhật thường xuyên sản phẩm trên cùng chủ đề.

Mọi thành viên đều có quyền edit/delete bài viết của mình. Chỉ không edit/delete bài người khác được mà thôi.

----------

Diyodira

----------

